# I talked to a woman I'm attracted to



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a woman at work who I'm very attracted to. I thought about trying to get the nerve to ask her out, but that scared me too bad so I decided to just try to talk to her every chance I get. Friday she was sitting outside alone and I actually went over and sat near her and started some small talk. Then another woman joined us and we started telling jokes and I wasn't nervous anymore. When it was time to go back to work she said bye Ernest.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

That's great Ernest! Way to go! :banana :yay :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Ernest! :boogie :clap :clap


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

:banana :banana


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Rock On, Player.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

YOU THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

she's meeting me at work tomorrow to pick up a kitten. I'm going to ask her out no matter how scared I am.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

Good job!


----------



## rjridley (Jul 28, 2005)

Ernest said:


> she's meeting me at work tomorrow to pick up a kitten. I'm going to ask her out no matter how scared I am.


So what ended up happening?


----------

